# ميلاد اول سيارة صينية تعمل بالماء كوقود



## مبتدىءلينوكس (11 مارس 2009)

*China's first hybrid water fuel power cars auto birth*


تعلن الصين عن عهد جديد لانتاج اول سيارة تعمل بالماء كوقود 
بدلا عن البنزين والسولار 

ويعد ذالك التغيير نقله الى بيئة نظيفة بعيدا عن التلوث من مشتقات البترول


[FONT=&#23435]。[/FONT]​ [FONT=&#23435]In 2002, Zhang was Puhua at Chinese National Patent Office issued patent certificate, and 117 applications for the Global Country of patent protection.[/FONT] [FONT=&#23435][/FONT]

[FONT=&#23435][/FONT]
[FONT=&#23435][/FONT]​ [FONT=&#23435]The invention as soon as possible in order to serve the society, Zhang Puhua accelerated pace of study of this invention used in the automotive power.[/FONT] [FONT=&#23435][/FONT]

[FONT=&#23435][/FONT]
[FONT=&#23435][/FONT][FONT=&#23435]。[/FONT]​ [FONT=&#23435]With the world's first car with water[/FONT] - [FONT=&#23435]a mixture of ethanol-fuel vehicles for the birth, marking the invention has entered the stage of practical application.[/FONT] 

[FONT=&#23435]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&#23435]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&#23435]。[/FONT]​ [FONT=&#23435]With the invention of technology, industrial development, which at its national security strategy, energy strategy, changes in the global energy mix and sustainable development and utilization will have an inestimable role.[/FONT] 


[FONT=&#23435][/FONT]

[FONT=&#23435][/FONT]
[FONT=&#23435][/FONT]​ [FONT=&#23435]At present, this project has been assigned to Luoyang Hi-tech Development Zone business incubator center, enter the next phase of R & D and industrial development.[/FONT] 

[FONT=&#23435]（陈志民[/FONT] 王 [FONT=&#23435]俊杰）[/FONT]​ [FONT=&#23435](Chen Zhi Ming Wang Junjie)[/FONT] 
[FONT=&#23435]




[/FONT] 
[FONT=&#23435]



[/FONT] 








（本文版权归河洛文化网所有，转载请与注明出处及作者）​ (This article belongs to all of Heluo Culture Net, reprint please indicate the source and author)


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (11 مارس 2009)

جهاز صينى لتحليل الماء الى وقود الماء


http://detail.china.alibaba.com/buyer/offerdetail/335791173.html

*水燃料机,water fuel generator *


----------



## يحى الوافى (3 أبريل 2010)

هذة معلومات قيمة جدا وعقبال مانكون لينا دورفى هذاالتقدم العلمىالمذهل ان شاء اللة وينور بصيرة ولاة الامور لتشجيع العلم والعلماء


----------



## الهزاز (19 أبريل 2010)

مبتدىءلينوكس قال:


> With the world's first car with water - a mixture of ethanol-fuel vehicles for the birth




يا إدارة أرحمونا الله يرحمكم برحمته

شوووووف كلمة ethanol و ترجمها يا عبقري العصر


----------



## soof (23 أبريل 2010)

مبتدىءلينوكس قال:


> تعلن الصين عن عهد جديد لانتاج اول سيارة تعمل بالماء كوقود
> بدلا عن البنزين والسولار



لم توضح يا اخي هل 
الماء مالح او الماء حلو ؟
اذا كان الماء حلو فهو اغلى من البنزين وحتى مصر سيسلبوها حصتها من مياه النيل 
يعني العالم العربي لن يستفيد شيء من هذا الاختراع نحن الافقر مائيا على مستوى العالم


----------



## fagrelsabah (23 أبريل 2010)

soof قال:


> لم توضح يا اخي هل
> الماء مالح او الماء حلو ؟
> اذا كان الماء حلو فهو اغلى من البنزين وحتى مصر سيسلبوها حصتها من مياه النيل
> يعني العالم العربي لن يستفيد شيء من هذا الاختراع نحن الافقر مائيا على مستوى العالم



الماء هنا هو ارخص انواع الماء 
ماء البحر او ماء الصرف الصحى 
ونظرا لان غازات العادم هى بخار الماء فمعناه انه يمكن تكثيفها واعادة تشغيلها 
فالماء هو الوقود الوحيد الذى خلقه الله تعالى وجعل فيه اسرار 
منها عدم النفاذ ابدا 
يعنى يمكن العمل به فى دورة مغلقة 
وان لم يتم استخدام الدورة المغلقة 
وتم خروج العادم فى صورة بخار ماء فان الاحتاج اليومي لايزيد عن لتر ماء واحد وهو ما يعادل 20 لتر بنزين 

هذا ما نجح فيه الاجانب 
ام حالنا 
هو الرفض وقبول التخلف والجهل 
فكل من يستخدم قانون بقاء الطاقة هو عاجز عن فهم معنى وقود الماء 
لسبب بسيط 
هو 
اين تذهب الطاقة بعد استخدامها هل تفنى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
بالطبع سيقول لا 

اذا فاين ذهبت تلك الطاقة وما هى الصيغة اللتى تحولت عليها 
وان كانت تحولت الى صيغة اخرى فاذا يمكننا اعادة جمعها مرة اخرى 

فقد قال لنا فى الماضي احد استذة الجامعة والمتخصصين فى مجال الطاقة 
اننا نعيش في بحر من الطاقة 
ولكن محظور علينا استخدام تلك الطرق المجانية 
لمصلحة من ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
وهناك علماء يدرسون الحصول على الطاقة من مصدر مجهول ويسمونه الفاكيوم او الفضاء او المحيط الذى نعيش فيه فيمكننا بسهوله الحصول عليها بالمجان ان درسنهاها 
ولكن ستجد التعنت والمتابعه والرفض واحيانا ارسال الفيروسات الى جهاز العضو الذى يريد ان يتعلم تلك الطاقة الحرة 
فلو كان الحديث عن راقصة او ساقطة فى فلم سينمائي لما وجدت كل تلك المتابعه والرفض والتعدى على الاعضاء بالسخرية والسب والشتم والتكذيب واتلدخول بعضويات مزيفة الهدف منها ان يظل العرب بعيدا عن التكنولوجيا ومصادرها والتنمية 

ونظرا لان تلك العلوم حقيقة وصادقة ستجدها تدرس ويرحب بها على مستوى العالم المتقدم 

وبالمناسبة يوجد دكيور في احد كليات الهندسة بمصر قد غير عدة سيارات اتلى وقود الماء 


ولكن من يهتم 
الا من رحم ربي


----------



## zamalkawi (23 أبريل 2010)

fagrelsabah قال:


> اذا فاين ذهبت تلك الطاقة وما هى الصيغة اللتى تحولت عليها


الطاقة ذهبت -بداهة- في تحريك السيارة، أي في التغلب على الاحتكاك ومقاومة الهواء وللقيام بتسارع السيارة
فكيف يمكن استرجاع هذه الطاقة؟؟؟؟

وفي الواقع ليست المشكلة الآن في أين ذهبت هذه الطاقة، السؤال الأهم هو أنك قلت في أحد مشاركاتك:



fagrelsabah قال:


> *ال**طاقة الكهربية المتحررة من دمج عنصري الماء وهما الهيدروجين والاكسجين اكبر من تلك اللتى تستخدم فى خلية تحليل الماء للحصول على الهيدروجين والاكسجين*



*وأعتقد أن هذه الجملة هي حجر الزاوية في مواضيعك المتعلقة بمحركات الماء، فهل لديك إثبات أو مصدر لها؟*

*فلنجعل هذا السؤال وإجابته هو نقطة البداية في أي نقاش علمي جاد عن هذا الأمر*


----------



## soof (23 أبريل 2010)

fagrelsabah قال:


> الماء هنا هو ارخص انواع الماء
> ماء البحر او ماء الصرف الصحى
> ونظرا لان غازات العادم هى بخار الماء فمعناه انه يمكن تكثيفها واعادة تشغيلها
> فالماء هو الوقود الوحيد الذى خلقه الله تعالى وجعل فيه اسرار
> ...


عذرا اخي العزيز يبدو انه عندي قصور في الفهم 
ولذالك سأرجعك الى بداية البداية 
هذه السيارة التي تشتغل بالماء 
هل محركها كهربائي او محركها احتراق داخلي ؟
نرجو الاجابة وعذرا منك


----------



## fagrelsabah (23 أبريل 2010)

soof قال:


> عذرا اخي العزيز يبدو انه عندي قصور في الفهم
> ولذالك سأرجعك الى بداية البداية
> هذه السيارة التي تشتغل بالماء
> هل محركها كهربائي او محركها احتراق داخلي ؟
> نرجو الاجابة وعذرا منك



السيارة من النوع الحديث ويسمى الهيبريد 

و يستخدم غاز الهيدروجين والاكسجين ويتم دمجهم معا للحصول على طاقة كهربية لتشغيل محرك السيارة الكهربي 

واسباب عدم انتشار تلك السيارت هو ان تلك الخلايا تنتج كمية كبيرة من الكهرباء تكفى لاعادة تحليل الماء مرة اخرى 

وافضل مثال طبعا اليابانيين فهم علماء فى تلك التقنية 
وقد قدمت شركة جينابكس 
سيارة هايبريد تعمل بالماء او حتى الشاى اليايبانى 
والعجيب ان قانون بقاء الطاثقة لا ينطبق عليها 

فالسيارة وقودها الماء فقط 
لتر ماء يكفي للتشغيل طوال اليوم 


طبعا تلك التكنولوجيا مرفوضه من قبل البعض الذين يريدون ان يستفادوا من عدم علم الناس بها 
فهى سيارات نظيفة وغير ملوثة للبيئة 
و اقتصادية جدا


----------



## zamalkawi (23 أبريل 2010)

أعتقد أخي فجر الصباح أنه لا يمكن أن تغضب مني إذا قلت أنك تتهرب من الإجابة، فلقد سألتك سؤالا عدة مرات ولم ترد علي، ولم تراوغ في الإجابة مثلا، بل وجدت منك تجاهل تام للسؤال



zamalkawi قال:


> fagrelsabah قال:
> 
> 
> > *الطاقة الكهربية المتحررة من دمج عنصري الماء وهما الهيدروجين والاكسجين اكبر من تلك اللتى تستخدم فى خلية تحليل الماء للحصول على الهيدروجين والاكسجين
> ...



فهلا أجبت؟

أعتقد أنك لن تجيب فالإجابة غير موجودة حتى الآن

ولهذا أقول لكل من يقرأ مواضيع الأخ فجر الصباح الخاصة بوقود الماء، لا تنخدعوا فهو بنى كلامه على عبارة تقريرية ليس لها إثبات


----------



## soof (23 أبريل 2010)

fagrelsabah قال:


> السيارة من النوع الحديث ويسمى الهيبريد
> 
> و يستخدم غاز الهيدروجين والاكسجين ويتم دمجهم معا للحصول على طاقة كهربية لتشغيل محرك السيارة الكهربي


الذي فهمته من حضرتك 
ان السيارة محركها كهربي 
مصدر الكهرباء هو دمج الاكسجين مع الهيدروجين 
-------------------------------------------------
يوجد لك قول سابق وهو 


> ونظرا لان غازات العادم هى بخار الماء



هل يمكن ان تفيدني : غازات العادم ( بخار الماء ) تخرج من محرك السيارة الكهربي 
ام تخرج من محرك اخر وما هو وكيف ذالك ؟وماهي الاسباب الداعية لخروجه 
هل يمكن ان تفيدني في هذا الموضوع


----------



## fagrelsabah (24 أبريل 2010)

soof قال:


> الذي فهمته من حضرتك
> ان السيارة محركها كهربي
> مصدر الكهرباء هو دمج الاكسجين مع الهيدروجين
> -------------------------------------------------
> ...



الغازات تخرج من خلية توليد الكهرباء 
اما محرك السيارة الكهربي هو مجرد موتور كهربائي ليس له عادم 

ويوجد بجورا خلية توليد الكهرباء خلية اخرى بها الماء ومحلول الالكترولود والماء 

فعند تحليل الماء يخرج الاكسجين من على احد الاقطاب و ويخرج الهيدروجين من على القطب الكهربي الاخر ويتم تمريرهم منفصلين عن بعض الى خلية توليد الكهرباء لبتم دمجهم مرة اخرى لنحصل على الكهرباء وبخار الماء 

وهذا العادم من بخار الماء يمكن تبريده وتكثيفه وجمعه مرة اخرى واعادة الى وعاء التحليل 
وهذا مايسمى الدورة المغلقه وعندها لن تحتاج الى اضافة ماء ابدا الى تلك السيارة

اتمنى ان اكون اوضحت نظرية تشغيلها


----------



## عمروصلاح (24 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيراً على هذا المجهود الرائع بارك الله فيك.


----------



## fagrelsabah (24 أبريل 2010)

عمروصلاح قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> جزاك الله خيراً على هذا المجهود الرائع بارك الله فيك.



جزاك الله خيرا على حسن فهمك وتقديرك لهذا العلم
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (24 أبريل 2010)

*مثبــت:*استطلاع: هل نحذف مواضيع ماكينات الحركة الدائمة لمخالفة قانون بقاء الطاقة؟؟؟


----------



## zamalkawi (25 أبريل 2010)

أخي فجر الصباح، أنت قلت:
​ 

fagrelsabah قال:


> * الطاقة الكهربية المتحررة من دمج عنصري الماء وهما الهيدروجين والاكسجين اكبر من تلك اللتى تستخدم فى خلية تحليل الماء للحصول على الهيدروجين والاكسجين*


 
*وأعتقد أن هذه الجملة هي حجر الزاوية في موضوعاتك المتعلقة بمحركات الماء، فهل لديك إثبات أو مصدر لها؟​*
* ​  أرجو ألا تكون إجابتك هي أن أذهب وأبحث، فلو أنك كتبت ورقة بحثية مثلا عن موضوع معين، ثم وضعت نظرية أو افتراض ستجد من يسألك ما إثباتك أو مصدرك، ولن يتم إجازة الورقة البحثية دون ذكر المصدر أو وضع الإثبات​*
* ​ *
*  سألخص سؤالي وأجعله محددا:​ *
* ما هو مصدرك أو دليلك أو إثباتك على أن "الطاقة الكهربية المتحررة من دمج عنصري الماء وهما الهيدروجين والاكسجين اكبر من تلك اللتى تستخدم فى خلية تحليل الماء للحصول على الهيدروجين والاكسجين"​ *
* ​ *
*  فلنجعل هذا السؤال وإجابته هو نقطة البداية في أي نقاش علمي جاد عن هذا الأمر، ولو أنك أجبت السؤال بالفعل من قبل، فأرجو أن تقتبس الإجابة وتضعها هنا أو أن تضع رابط له​ *
وأرجو ألا تهمل هذا السؤال، وألا تتهرب من الإجابة عليه، لأنني سألتك هذا السؤال عدة مرات، وأرسلت لك عدة رسائل خاصة لأذكرك به، ولم أجد إجابة منك حتى الآن​


----------

